
Botmaking from the ground up - cvs268
https://www.meetup.com/botmakers/events/234174402/
======
cvs268
This is a free online workshop scheduled for 01 October 2016.

Twitter bot maker and enthusiast Bradley Momberger is taking beginners through
the basics of doing amazing automated art and literature through Twitter,
without the hard programming or tedious hosting setup. Using Twitter and
freely available tools, attendees will set up their own accounts and have
three bots up and running by the workshop's end.

